

I’ve just discovered a competitor has been accepted into YC. Am I screwed? - cornish
https://startupsanonymous.com/question/ive-just-discovered-competitor-app-accepted-yc-screwed-can/

======
lauradhamilton
No. If anything it should give you confidence that your idea is decent.

------
sjg007
No. Don't worry about the competition.

